# Cooling fans question



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

My Cooling fan doing at Average 665-685 RPM?
Is that good?


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

seems ok, i cant remember for the life of me what mine runs at


----------



## StevieO (Aug 4, 2008)

What size is it? I'd say a Averg 120mm case fan runs at 1200-1500rpm. But I really never look at the rpm. Air Flow (CFM - cubic feet per minute) and Noise Level (dBA - sound deciBel rating) is how I rate my fans

RPM effects both noise and airflow, so the faster the rpm more airflow and more noise.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That is very slow and most likely not doing you much good. Might be time to invest in another one. I recommend the Antec 3 speed fans where you can switch speeds by moving a little switch. Therefore, you can have a tornado blowing, a medium air flow, or a very soft breeze that does nicely. Those fans are very quiet fans and that is all I use in my rigs.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive asked cuz I hvae a temperature probz and how u can see ive wrote a topic about that...
I have an standart cooling system which the temperatures that I have doesnt doing much...for example my GPU is 65-70 and I have Nvidia 8600 GTS which means doesnt need to pass the 58...(degreec ofc)
So i think i need somthing else what i need..another poor fan or good cooling system?
If u wanna post to me an offer post a good but not that coast much money somthing helpfull but cheap!
Whats youre suggestions guys?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Why not run SensorviewPro and tell us the temps and the voltages when first turning the rig on. Then, also put the thing under stress (playing a game) and report the temps for that. Post results so we can look at the complete issue instead of just the video card.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure thing  Ill tell ya as soon as possible!


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=92281689tc4.jpg

http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=97185654nl6.jpg

Heres my temps and voltages...and all sensor stuff.
Hope youll have some suggestions  ( I gave you also the computer details)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Are your temps for at-rest, or under-stress? If they are at-rest, they are too high.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

motherboard is good, looks same as temp1 in speedfan for the northbridge (mine's 41)

CPU is running warm. I have exact same CPU, overclocked even, and i usually am in the high 30's.

all else is in good shape.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

All the temps ares when my computer is resting....
So final answer is my temps hight?what temps?Waht shell i do with each thing...etc
explain to me step step what shell i do  After all you are a great tech forum even the gratest


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would start out by chaning the thermal paste. Remember, you must clean off the old and apply new any time you break that seal between the CPU and the Heatsink. Here are instructions:

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> I would start out by chaning the thermal paste. Remember, you must clean off the old and apply new any time you break that seal between the CPU and the Heatsink. Here are instructions:
> 
> Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste



What is this "Theraml paste"?What he is doing?
btw Ive called to the place where i bought the pc,very good guys but they said that my temps are fine....idk know why...so Im asking for help here guys...maybe to add fan or more cooling system?


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Thermal paste is a material which is applied on the processor to actively conduct the generated heat to the heat sink. It's necessary to use a good thermal paste. Buy Arctic Silver 5, remove the heat sink and clean and apply it as per the instructions. It'll bring your temps down.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> Thermal paste is a material which is applied on the processor to actively conduct the generated heat to the heat sink. It's necessary to use a good thermal paste. Buy Arctic Silver 5, remove the heat sink and clean and apply it as per the instructions. It'll bring your temps down.


thx for the explanation but i need only for my cpu hte cooling stuff or fore more stuff? lige GPU and else


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

You can apply it on GPU as well if it's running hot.


EDIT: Wait for others' replies on whether you need to apply it on your GPU.


----------



## StevieO (Aug 4, 2008)

It really matters on how you use your computer, does it under go alot of stress (Gaming) or do you use it for email/web. If it's just a casual computer I really wouldn't worry about them temps or the fan speeds. 

Is this heating interfering with anything? 

You can take many cheap steps to cool your CPU if you feel that it needs it.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

These temps are screenshoted while my PC under rest!
idk the temps when im playing but if uw ant tell me to check it out and i will!
btw its a gaming PC only for gaming so...


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Then go ahead and apply thermal paste on the CPU. Read the instructions carefully.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

One more thing b4 the thx...ill appky the thermal thing only on the CPU or on other things too?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Do the CPU and don't worry about the rest. Be sure to follow the directions closely, because too much can be as bad as not enough.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Thermal compound is used only with heatsinks. So yes, you'll need to apply it only on the CPU. Read these instructions:
Click here

Do not apply too much. And post back with your results.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> Thermal compound is used only with heatsinks. So yes, you'll need to apply it only on the CPU. Read these instructions:
> Click here
> 
> Do not apply too much. And post back with your results.



Ill


----------

